# Goodbye Chipsie



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 6, 2014)

Today I said a very emotional goodbye to my best friend Chipsie. She was the most gentle, sweet, loving kitty and there are no words to describe how devastated I feel losing her. She was 19 and a half years young, had fought many health challenges over the last few years but cancer finally stole her from us. 

Sophie is doing okay, I'm letting her have access to Chipsie's body for a few hours so she can say goodbye and grieve her loss. Sophie loved my kitty so much. I only wish they would've had more time together. 

I hope no one minds a kitty tribute on the rabbit rainbow bridge, she just meant the world to me and so I wanted to share her with all of you.

I was given Chipsie as a birthday gift when I turned 19, and I've had her for almost two decades. She's been with me through everything, good, bad, never judging, always loving me unconditionally. Everyone that met her loved her, she just had that effect on everybody. 

I don't know how to go forward from this, I am gutted. I have never felt a loss this great before and I will miss her and think about her until I take my last breath. 

She was my baby, my friend, she was amazing. 

Goodbye Chipsie, I hope to see you again someday. I love you so, so much xox


----------



## whiskylollipop (Nov 6, 2014)

Oh no....I'm so sorry. She was getting better and all  I think she made one last upturn to comfort you before she left. She lived such a long and full life in your warm home, and I'm sure she couldn't be a happier kitty. 19 years! She stayed with you as looong as a little kitty could. Focus on celebrating the two beautiful decades you had with her. 

Sending healing thoughts to you and Sophie today.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 7, 2014)

Thank you

I know, things seemed to be improving, the tumour was shrinking...unfortunately, part of the tumour kept growing and had advanced into her throat. It was the worst news and so devastating, especially after getting my hopes up


----------



## pani (Nov 7, 2014)

Oh Beverly, I'm so sorry.  I was hoping that she'd pull through, especially since she was getting better. Like Laura said, I'm sure she tried to show you she was okay to make sure that you were okay, too. Lots of love to you and Sophie in this time. xo


----------



## bunnylovin1093 (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm so sorry to hear this. She sounded like a gorgeous cat. RIP Chipsie. :imsorry:


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 7, 2014)

We send our condolences.


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer (Nov 7, 2014)

I'm so so sorry to hear about Chipsie! It's so hard loosing a pet you've had for such a large amount of time. Two decades! Wow! That is such a beautifully long life for a kitty. 
I know it's going to be so hard to move on after loosing Chipsie--so take as much time as you need to grieve. Cats (as well as any other pet) tend to leave pretty large paw prints on our hearts, no? 
You gave Chipsie an amazing life, full of love. I'm sure she knew how much you adored her. 
You and Sophie are in my thoughts. ray:


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 8, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 9, 2014)

We're so sorry for your loss--any time that happens it leaves such a hole in our hearts and no amount of time with our fur kids is ever enough. Rest in peace little girl, your loved and missed but will never be forgotten.:sosad


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 9, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## whatever4andnomore (Nov 10, 2014)

as far as grieving over a ca'ts death on a rabbit forum goes I don't think it matters. I think most of us who have rabbits as house pets also tend to have dogs, cats, and other small animals as well. It doesn't matter. When you loose a friend, animal or human, its a loss! And we feel it deeply. Espeically when you have your baby for 19years! We had thumper for 3 years and it was really hard.

I am so sorry for your loss. My heart goes out to you.


----------



## JBun (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm so sorry you lost your sweet kitty. I could tell how much you loved and cared for her,. She had a long and wonderful life with you. It's so difficult to lose a pet that you have a close bond to. I hope you and Sophie will be able to take some comfort in each other now that your other furry friend has passed.

Best of wishes and lots of love in this hard time.


----------



## Sugarbread (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm sorry for your loss, she was quite old! She was obviously very well looked after and loved.

&#128591;


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 11, 2014)

Thank you everyone for your condolences. Sophie is doing fairly well, the only thing that I've noticed is that she's been extra skittish since Chipsie died. Otherwise she's been ok. I try to stay positive when I'm around Sophie so she doesn't get stressed out. I've also been going for walks when I think I'm going to lose it so that's helping me. 

Here's a throwback pic of the two of us from 1995! She was just a few months old and I was only 19! I'm filled with many happy memories of her, she will always be with me


----------



## pani (Nov 11, 2014)

What a sweet picture of you both!


----------



## Channahs (Nov 11, 2014)

What a wonderfully long time to have your sweet Chipsie! I can only begin to imagine how devastated that you must feel about her need to pass on, and I can only hope to have my sweet Sammy with me as long. It does leave a huge hole to lose such a dear friend. May your heart heal in good time.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 12, 2014)

Thank you


----------



## bunnyman666 (Nov 16, 2014)

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> Thank you everyone for your condolences. Sophie is doing fairly well, the only thing that I've noticed is that she's been extra skittish since Chipsie died. Otherwise she's been ok. I try to stay positive when I'm around Sophie so she doesn't get stressed out. I've also been going for walks when I think I'm going to lose it so that's helping me.
> 
> Here's a throwback pic of the two of us from 1995! She was just a few months old and I was only 19! I'm filled with many happy memories of her, she will always be with me




Beverly-

What a great pic of you two!!!! Trix IS to me like your Chipsie was/is to you. I have never has a best buddy like I have with Trix. I don't know what else to say except my heart aches for you and your separated pal


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant (Nov 17, 2014)

Thank you


----------

